# FabFilter: the secret of maximum loudness part 1



## rudi (Jul 24, 2021)

The excellent FabFilter folks have released Part 1 of a video about loudness. It is narrated by the always excellent Dan Worrall.

The video starts with the basics of loudness, and quickly explains how it is perceived.
Next, it explores the technical challenges faced when measuring loudness, and why it is not as simple as it may first appear.



Everything is explained in great detail and with extraordinary clarity. It does so without any dead-weight.
Dan even apologises for the "click-baity" nature of the title, but don't be fooled: this is a solid video.
It is a great exploration of this often misunderstood and at times rather nebulous topic.

I feel fully "educationated" after watching it  and can't wait for Part 2!
Very highly recommended!


----------

